# Lemartes, no longer exclusive



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/david-annandale/david-annandale-novs/lemartes-ebook.html

I strongly recommend reading it, its one of Annandale's better works, and really gives a good insight into the black rage.

Edit: Should be noted that Lemartes is a direct sequel to Mephiston. And a far stronger novel, Lemartes a much more intriguing character than Mephiston.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Not available in printed format then?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> Not available in printed format then?


Only offered as ebook so far.


Edit: Just recieved an email blast listing Lemartes as ebook exclusive.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

But the title says no longer exclusive.... so.... what?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> But the title says no longer exclusive.... so.... what?



I posted it before i recieved the email blast. Lemartes was an exclusive novel only for those participiating in a buying scheme, earning 6 skulls and youd get it for free roughly 2 years ago.

Now Lemartes is available for masses, but ebook only.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Fucking Black Library, I bought a limited edition Mephiston from them, the least they could do is let me buy a hard copy of this one :angry:


----------

